# Hill Stream River Tank



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is my summer project. I picked up several Reticulated Hill Stream loaches and so I have do a tank just for them.
Here it is. Not very big just 20 gal but they seem to like it. Need to add more plants ect.









Some of the guys.
























Catherine


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice Hill Stream loaches


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

are those the type that love cleaning aorund big boulders? Also, do you ahve uni-directional flow on this tank, and if so - how did you go about doing it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooohh I hope Mt-ED see's this, he used to/does keep them as well  Adorable fish!


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

More plants on the way.....


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I like the one in the third picture!


----------

